# any requests for step by step instructions??



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any requests for step by step instructions?? if you do what fly and what are you looking for in that fly like proportions , material techniques,tying techniques, basically what are you looking for in that fly so i can help out? 

any ways let me know here or by private message any ways best of luck to you...


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

how about a Major John Traherne - nelly bly?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> how about a Major John Traherne - nelly bly?


what don't you get about it? or is it just a joke reason i ask classic salmon flies area pain in the ****. but they can be done they just take time and lots of it i can do married wings book matched them and also show you how to post the wings etc etc.... show you how to warp the bodies to keep them symmetrical etc etc...some of those are life achievements for some and not many are made. any ways best of luck....


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Brown Drake Paradrake, except instead of a brown Drake an extended body hex paradrake. I'm most interested in color selection and types of material. Not just deer hair but what part of the deer would you use. It haves to be pretty lung do to the size of a hex.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> Brown Drake Paradrake, except instead of a brown Drake an extended body hex paradrake. I'm most interested in color selection and types of material. Not just deer hair but what part of the deer would you use. It haves to be pretty lung do to the size of a hex.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



would a foam body para drake work? tied quite a few of them tell me if you like that idea? or would you like a buck tail one ??


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I love the foam bodied paradrake... so do the trout lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I've used foam in many patterns but never on a dry fly. I'm always up for learning more.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Can we go over both? Lol, as the ghetto guy at my job would say, be true to form, lol. So you would use buck tail for a dry? Makes sense cause its longer, but buck tail doesn't float as good right? From what I understand the fibers at the base of a buck tail would be best suited in this scenario correct?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

There is this way it is done by spinning the end of the foam in opposite directions putting it together and slicking it back to twist like in photo then use a pantone pen or marker to make a dark streak down the back that is brown 











Here is the other way I do it Extended body para drake style .start by tying in three piece of foam and turning the hook around in the vice and doing the extended body. I will wrap 3 time and pull it tight every ½ inch or so. Like in photo then whip finish the end of the fly. then take the thread and re-lock wrap at the other end of the hook after turning it around in the vice. 



















Then I tie in the para post wrap in back then in front to get it straight up in the air like in photo.










Then I wrap around the post and pull tight to snug it up where the hackle will go like in photo.










This is the next step is to tie in the hackle and wrap in like up and over but around same direction but you go around clock wise then tie off and whip finish. Like in the photo one is finished.


















any ways i will do the deer hair one tomorrow i getting tired most of all after that salmon fly


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> Can we go over both? Lol, as the ghetto guy at my job would say, be true to form, lol. So you would use buck tail for a dry? Makes sense cause its longer, but buck tail doesn't float as good right? From what I understand the fibers at the base of a buck tail would be best suited in this scenario correct?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



ya i am thinking the buck tail will sink so i got to find some deer hair like close to the rump that will float and be long enough . like your saying you got a good idea what's right and wrong. you're one the money as far as the hair floating and by the rump. i did try one out of buck tail it seemed grease or oilier hair and like it would not float? but problem was it was not binding down like deer hair will and flair so i gave up on the buck tail. any ways best of luck to you...


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Problem with buck tail is not oil/grease (oil floats). Buck tail is not hollow like deer body hair. This is also why it doesn't "spin" when you cinch it. At least not like the body hair body hair...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> Problem with buck tail is not oil/grease (oil floats). Buck tail is not hollow like deer body hair. This is also why it doesn't "spin" when you cinch it. At least not like the body hair body hair...


absolutely correct that's most likely the case!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks a bunch swaprat I will post pics soon. I was going to tie one tonight but I picked up a tying collection from Glenn Blackwood today and was sorting threw it all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> Thanks a bunch swaprat I will post pics soon. I was going to tie one tonight but I picked up a tying collection from Glenn Blackwood today and was sorting threw it all.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


sweet hope you get tying soon...


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh I will. It's amazing what you find in a box of some guys old tying stuff. Lol sometimes your like crap I paid 100$ for this junk. The next time its more like OMG I got all this for only 100$. I think the most interesting part is when you find what they scribble in old books or on note pads. Find the top secret recipes from a guy who is no longer with us. You learn about who the person was in a way. Anyway as soon as I have time to tie for a bit ill post the hex here and the classic salmon fly on the step by step topic and we will go from there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> Oh I will. It's amazing what you find in a box of some guys old tying stuff. Lol sometimes your like crap I paid 100$ for this junk. The next time its more like OMG I got all this for only 100$. I think the most interesting part is when you find what they scribble in old books or on note pads. Find the top secret recipes from a guy who is no longer with us. You learn about who the person was in a way. Anyway as soon as I have time to tie for a bit ill post the hex here and the classic salmon fly on the step by step topic and we will go from there.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




if you can take a pic of it too show us what you got from the person generosity. any ways best of luck t you


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Ignore my ugly old floor and missing trim steelheader2002 hasn't come put the new floor in yet lol. The guy definitely tied steelhead flies. Not everything on the bench came from the box.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheader2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

I would have done the floors and trim work this spring if you didn't rescue every sick dog listed in craigslist, that would just wreck my work any way

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> View attachment 40107
> View attachment 40108
> 
> 
> ...


did that griffin vise come with it? if not still worth the $100 you paid for it all! sure will have to put it to good use if you can't i will help you!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

steelheader2002 said:


> I would have done the floors and trim work this spring if you didn't rescue every sick dog listed in craigslist, that would just wreck my work any way
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



that is very noble of them rescuing dogs! we saved are one eye English setter sandy from the Livingston county animal shelter. she is such a sweet heart! but very skittish i wonder if it was from the missing eye? she's in flight mode the second some thing makes a noise like some thing falling off the counter table etc.... crinkle crackle of a plastic water bottle wile taking a drink for your self...


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

swaprat said:


> you still got your spinning out fit or even a center pin outfit i still throw flies with the two of those and the fly rods i think i do better spinning then i do the cp cause it is easier to use. only thing i can not throw on it is trico's and hex dries etc...i been tieing tons of nymph and egg flies cause of this and steely jigs. if spinning rods are being used get some snap swivels leader stuff and some lead coil and some lead master pliers punch hole in the lead coil cut to length with the lead mater pliers. then hit foote dam just be low it for steel and trout. don't for get scams should be running soon and those brown love gobbling steel eggs!
> 
> they drop back behind them and chow down! any golden nugget eggs they find. i tie mine real sparse so they sink better just chuck the lead on the swivel with a 6 foot lead with a egg on it. in the back of were the steely are for some brown action. i leave the steely alone except in the winter. spring and fall i kinda avoid the steely there more mating then eating. and that a good thing cause it opens up other stuff that keep you from being bored. who needs 5 fish at 15 lb each that insane to do *no one can eat that many in a year*. but each there own... i just hate seen steely targeted on the reeds when you can target brown eating there eggs behind the reeds it is what it is. not getting after you just brought it up for no reason cause steely are brought up. lols'.


My family of six can eat more than that.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Ive grown to enjoy fishing steel in november off the pier but between duck and deer hunting i find it hard to go .

I do want to try winter steelheading.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> My family of six can eat more than that.



i use to think the same thing after a wile i ate to much fish and got sick of it. that's why i don't think that many need that many fish but if you feel you do go for it. then there is the surgeon general's warning about eating fish. which i think i got enough mercury and lead in my system already same with vhs from fishing the huron we use to lug 5 fish limits out of the manistee now i keep one or two a year just can 't use it all. dad retired brother sick of fish with his boat. you know what i mean. any ways best of luck...


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

limige said:


> Ive grown to enjoy fishing steel in november off the pier but between duck and deer hunting i find it hard to go .
> 
> I do want to try winter steelheading.


some of the best fishing with a pin or spinning rod is done in winter same with fly rods.. i find it harder with a fly rod then that of a pin or float fishing with a spin rod ...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I think before i try the winter i need to take a summer trip to see how well my duck boat will handle the river. I dont have much experiece boating on rivers theres more danger involved if your not careful.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

limige said:


> I think before i try the winter i need to take a summer trip to see how well my duck boat will handle the river. I dont have much experiece boating on rivers theres more danger involved if your not careful.


that and loading the trailer make sure you got a heavy enough anchor so your boat don't just keep drifting too if you want to anchor up... good points because ice cold water is not safe hypothermia is not good either in the cold water so know your limits and best of luck....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Im just glad it came to mind before winter got here, lol.

I need to make an anchor up. That i am lacking


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Trout fin. Any married wing really. I have trouble bunching the butts of wings. Makes one side of the wing curve in while the other is fine. Stumped. Plus ive never even tried married wings. Been too focused on gettin the wings perfected

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Swaprat, when you are done with fliedan, would mind giving me a tip on tying the comparadun? I struggle with the hairwing. Any hints? Thanks much.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

will get to it a.s.a.p. guys..


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Just thought I would ask, How about Shoemans avatar,
That thing just bugs me till no end.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

No one is home 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

twowack said:


> Just thought I would ask, How about Shoemans avatar,
> That thing just bugs me till no end.



looks like a sculpin and a nymph at the same time i could tie it just not sure what all in it? like weather it has a rib does it use a sculpin helmet etc.... if i knew for sure i could do it i tried bring up a bigger picture from his avatar but can't make it out cause it was re-sized for the avatar. lol's


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

I think its a dumbbell eye. Im getting close I have two trys so far and its getting closer I'm using different colors but the shape is close and the way it sits. It kinda looks like its a bottom bouncer, like a jig would be used.
Good luck if you can figure it out.Thanks!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

twowack said:


> I think its a dumbbell eye. Im getting close I have two trys so far and its getting closer I'm using different colors but the shape is close and the way it sits. It kinda looks like its a bottom bouncer, like a jig would be used.
> Good luck if you can figure it out.Thanks!


this is why i was thinking sculpin helmets seen at this link below. hope this help you out .....best of luck ...


http://flymenfishingcompany.org/products/fish-skull-products/sculpin-helmet/flies/


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Casting the sculpin helmets is a bitch on anything but a 8 wt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

How about a CDC wing Ephron since they will be popping on the huron shortly. 

Thanks
J-


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

jjc155 said:


> How about a CDC wing Ephron since they will be popping on the huron shortly.
> 
> Thanks
> J-


Are you looking for a cdc spinner or emerger 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Emerger please. 

J-


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

will see what i can do!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

jjc155 said:


> How about a CDC wing Ephron since they will be popping on the huron shortly.
> 
> Thanks
> J-




ephoron- leukon and album size 12 and 14 hatches late august and September.

best hatches when water temps between 65-70 *f most intense hour before and dusk. 

pick a warm period following a cool spell to fish these. 


the nymph are what they say to use in the surface film all it is a grayish white tails and grayish white body and a medium gray wing case.

they fish in the surface film a hour before dusk here is a pic of the nymph and may fly it's self at this link any ways let me know if this will make you happy if not i don't know what to do.


http://www.wiflyfisher.com/ephoron-leukon-mayfly-hatch.asp


any ways let me know what you think of the nymph idea?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

how is this ? i used real light dun for the body and a medium dun for the wing case is all they you got to do..


First off start the thread like at the back of the hook by the bend. I used a size 12  1x long nymph hook always give a little more room to tie with and placed in vise like so 










Next I selected a hackle off a cream neck that was slightly dun colored.










Then I select hackle fiber for the tail. I measure the tail by taking and comparing the distance from the barb to the shank like in pic. But I already tied in the fiber to speed this up like in pic.











I pulled some fiber off that hackle I selected to dub on the thread and dubbed up to 2/3 of the shank length.










I used some dun cdc for the wing case probably should have used more than I did like in these pics 












I tied In the cdc feather by the tips and use it as a wing case. Then I dubbed forward towards the eye of the hook.












Finished fly


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice job swap. I was fishing the hatch a couple years ago and ran into a guy with an emerger pattern that was working great. He gave me one. I still have it. I'll dig it up and post it go ya.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

rcleofly said:


> Nice job swap. I was fishing the hatch a couple years ago and ran into a guy with an emerger pattern that was working great. He gave me one. I still have it. I'll dig it up and post it go ya.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




thank that would be very nice of you... most don't fish emergers cause they hit the surface and there gone not struggling to get free according to my book. and a lot of fish take the nymphal shuck cause of this. that why they say to fish the nymph in the surface film.. any ways always in the mood for a good pattern. thanks when you get to it..


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

How about a step by step on a simple sculpin pattern? You have any of those in your arsenal??

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

StonedFly said:


> How about a step by step on a simple sculpin pattern? You have any of those in your arsenal??
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



what about a muddler minnnow, near nuff sculpins, matuka's, wooly buggers, zonkers, and wool head sculpins are what i do for sculpin patterns let me know what you like. and what you think you could or could not do about it? then it helps me out help you....


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

How about that wool head or the near nuff. They both sound fishy.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Onw of the easiest, most realistic and effective is the FS bunny sculpin.

Sent from my HERO200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

StonedFly said:


> How about that wool head or the near nuff. They both sound fishy.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


ya were celebrating my little brothers b-day to day so i will get to it as soon as i can any ways will do a near nuff sculpin for ya! i may even do a wool head do you got wool or a sources for rams wool on the pelt dyed of course? the near nuff sculpin all it uses is a couple feathers the wool head require wool which is tough to find! some time but a lot of places stock it so not a big issue if any thing...


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

swaprat said:


> ya were celebrating my little brothers b-day to day so i will get to it as soon as i can any ways will do a near nuff sculpin for ya! i may even do a wool head do you got wool or a sources for rams wool on the pelt dyed of course? the near nuff sculpin all it uses is a couple feathers the wool head require wool which is tough to find! some time but a lot of places stock it so not a big issue if any thing...


No rush swaprat! Ive got rams wool also. Looking forward to the tie! And thanks!

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

